# Dunskin, Grulla, or Buckskin?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What color were her parents?

I want to say brownskin or maybe brown dun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm thinking brownskin maybe lol I'm not entirely sold on dun at all.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah, I don't really think she is a dun either. The dorsal stripe is only a few inches long before it disappears.

Her sire is a dark bay and her dam was a palomino.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

So dun isn't even on the table. In order for her to be dun, one of her parents would have to be dun.

So, I'm going with brownskin (brown-based buckskin).

"Dark bay" is usually what people call horses that are, in fact, brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I call him bay because his mane and tail are black but the rest of him is like a dark mahogany colour, and then his legs sort of fade to black. If I can find a picture of him, I'll post it.

But colours confuse the crap out of me so I think you definitely could be right! 

Also, the only problem with her being a brownskin is that that colour is not listed on the AQHA colour options for her registration. Should I just pick buckskin?


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's a bad picture of her sire. It doesn't do him justice:









Also, just for kicks and giggles, here is her dam and 10 minutes old sister:


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Now that I see the picture of her sire, I'm thinking not a "dark bay" at all. XD

He's a brownie.

I think....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sire is brown. Or, depending on what his sire and dam were, I could almost believe he's a brownskin, as well, based on that picture.

Yes, just register the mare as buckskin. Registries are notoriously behind on the times when it comes to colors. The mare is more properly called a brown-based buckskin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I am thinking she looks to be a bay. And, esp. with the sire and dam's color.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Remali, she isn't red enough to be bay, IMHO. Buckskin (or more likely brownskin, given the more chocolate color of the mare's hard points) is a definite probability, given the sire and dam's colors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Possibly, altho I have seen some real brownish bays... I think to know for sure you'd have to do testing.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm hinging on buckskin (or to be more genetically correct, brownskin, but to the common horse world, they'd understand buckskin as any form of the Agouti gene with a single creme gene). Grulla would be more of a grey body with the black points, and I agree with most others that it appears to be more counter shading down the spine than an actual dorsal stripe from the dun gene.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yup, brownskin (registered as a buckskin since most registries don't recognize the difference yet). Dorsal stripe is just countershading.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks so much guys!


----------

